# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.5] Cration de DLL

## titanblanc

Bonjour

Dans une premire application, j'ai cr, dans ma PBL, une fonction. 
Lorsque je cre l'excutable, je demande la gnration de DLL au lieu de PBD. a, pas de soucis..

Maintenant, je veux utiliser cette DLL depuis une autre application PB.

Dans cette deuxime application PB, j'ai dclar la fonction en 'Local External Function' tel quel:
Code :
FUNCTION int addition(intg param1, int param2) LIBRARY  "madll.dll" ALIAS FOR "addition"
l'appel de la fonction, plant lors de l'excution. Il ne trouve pas la fonction dans ma DLL. Etrange.

Pour tre certain que ma fonction se trouve dans la dll, j'ai ouvert cette DLL via un diteur de DLL. Et l, surprise, ma fonction a l'air bien prsente, mais elle ne se nomme pas 'mafonction', mais '_getVtableInfo_addition@12' .

Qu'ai-je oubli de faire pour que ma dll soit exploitable ?

----------


## rs

Bonjour, gnre plutot un PBD.
Ensuite dans ta deuxime appli il suffit de mettre le PBD dans la Library list.

----------

